# This Weather Concerns me



## Downward (4 Jan 2009)

Evening
All back to work tmoz??

I think I have done about 2 commutes in 4 weeks and the weather has got even worse.
Today here it was -2 and about -5 at night.

Is everyone (Well newbs mainly) going to cycle in in this weather ??


----------



## HLaB (4 Jan 2009)

I'm not really concerned about the weather but I am concerned about going back to work  Met check says it won't freeze here til tomorrow night, the met office says it will


----------



## palinurus (4 Jan 2009)

I don't wanna go back either. I'll be riding tho'.


----------



## Jo25 (4 Jan 2009)

The prospect of ice on a very steep, single track, busy hill that is not gritted definitely worries me. I've not biked in since the beginning of December, feel guilty and missing it but I don't feel fit and competent enough yet to feel safe on that.
Not looking forward to returning to work either.


----------



## Willow (4 Jan 2009)

I have to take son in other direction before work tomorrow as he has one more day off school. It means I can't cycle and to be honest if it stays this cold I probably wouldn't anyway. My 10 year old has to cycle to school if I want to cycle and there is one particularly steep stretch that has lots of pot holes and as at yesterday there were signs of ice on the road - too risky. It's a shame as I really wanted to be back in the saddle this week having not commuted for quite a few due to lingering cough which I still have but have waited long enough for it to go.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Jan 2009)

As always - the answer to this weather is a recumbent trike!

Or [smug git] a faired recumbent trike[/smug git] is even better!


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Jan 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> As always - the answer to this weather is a recumbent trike!
> 
> Or [smug git] a faired recumbent trike[/smug git] is even better!


Frankly my nice warm car will do me... or I'll walk!


----------



## dave r (4 Jan 2009)

Back to work tomorow, out the house twenty past six. I have had fortnight of so it will be a shock, as will the nine hour shift that follows. But I have done five rides while I have been on holiday so shoulden't be to bad. Did part of the club ride today, rode out and met up in the cafe and rode most of the way back with them, short ride, thirty six miles, but very cold.


----------



## cycling fisherman (4 Jan 2009)

Back to work tomorrow, been off the bike about 2 weeks and put about half a stone on over christmas and new year, the cold dosent bother me as i'll be wrapped up, triple layer works well for me this time of year and a balaclava for the face.

Really looking forward to it actually, 

I do draw the line if its been wet and then sub zero as i don't think its worth the risk.


----------



## Cubist (4 Jan 2009)

I have still been commuting, riding at work, riding for fun on the roads and off road. You need to be especially careful looking out for ice, but as long as you're well layered it shouldn't pose too many problems. Some of the single track I rode this afternoon was much better for being frozen!


----------



## downfader (4 Jan 2009)

Been quite icy down here of late. Its negative numbers too which aint good. I've been cycling years but I cant stand ice. The hills aint too big here but if they ice up... I've gone over on ice before and put me back out, not pleasant. 

My mother still insists on riding, I do fear she'll slip over and hurt herself as she's not as fit and strong as me, though she rides a much shorter distance. 

Been on the trainer instead.


----------



## jay clock (4 Jan 2009)

I work from home so no commute, but this cold weather is getting to be a pain, just in terms of planning my rides and running. I cycled 44km round trip to swimming on Saturday morning - minus 5 when I left at 0745, still under zero at 1130. I did get serious respect from some of the other triathletes, particularly one couple who often come with me - they had set off but turned back and drove there!


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (4 Jan 2009)

I cycled into work this morning. Left house at 8:00am. Was well wrapped up in good quality riding kit so was actually quite warm.

However, it's not the way the cold feels that concerns me. I had a few "moments" on the way in this morning, ice related ones. Never actually fell off but was close on one particular ocassion about 12 miles into the commute.

Metcheck says tomorrow my local temp will be -3 but in the "Feels" column ( I assume thats a windchill factor type thingie ) it says -7 for 06:00-08:59.  It was a lot warmer than that this morning.

However the Met Office forecast says -1 and sunny. Who do you believe?!!??

On top of that the Met Office have issued a severe weather warning for Central Scotland saying because of the rain this evening, tomorrows low temps will result in widespread patches of ice and dangerous driving conditions.

Think I will get up at my usual time if I'm taking the bike - 5.30am and have a look outside. However I'm seriously wary of going in on the bike tomorrow because of all the rain that fell tonight here and the minus temps being forecast.

Sometimes I am so desperate to get out on the bike at this time of year that I throw caution to the wind but it's certainly not always the best idea and as much as it pains me, I might end up taking the car tomorrow.


----------



## fossyant (4 Jan 2009)

It's been dry in Manchester, so the roads are OK - main roads well gritted now. Will check in the morning


----------



## goo_mason (4 Jan 2009)

My first commute of 2009 is on Tues morning; fingers crossed that there's no ice.

(Edit: Oh cr@p - Metcheck's forecast for 6am is -3 feeling like -10, and winds of 19mph gusting to 23mph !! Might be a bus day...)


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Jan 2009)

looks like it will be dry but cold tomorrow morning so will be taking the bob jackson to work. Not got any mudguards yet so any sign of wet will mean the geared bike.


----------



## snorri (4 Jan 2009)

Be safe out there, follow your instincts, there will be plenty of fine days for cycling later in the year.


----------



## Tharg2007 (4 Jan 2009)

its not the ice or cold we need to look out for, its the dopey drivers that have spent the last two weeks in front of celeb bb and other cack dumbing them down as well as fattening up ready to run us all over tomorrow as they trundle allong half asleep in their metal beds.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Jan 2009)

I've done four commutes this year.This morning was the coldest.My fingers turned to ice.Ride back was a warm 37 degrees apparently.


----------



## tdr1nka (4 Jan 2009)

User3143 said:


> At least it is not raining.



Amen to that!

It's back to the Old Kent Road(A2)for me on Tuesday.
A bastard of a 10min journey vs motons, buses and potholes, plus it's too short a distance to really get warmed up.

Have a feeling the next thing on my 'must buy' kit will be silk glove liners and thermal socks!


----------



## Tynan (4 Jan 2009)

first day back tomorrow after a two week reat with an extra half stone odd

ice is the only worry but I noticed they've been gritting lately around here


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Jan 2009)

Why do people get so much time off and I dont?


----------



## Euan Uzami (4 Jan 2009)

not riding tomorrow. would be but severe weather warnings. don't ride in a severe weather warning. in 2 minds about whether to go into work at all


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Jan 2009)

Where is that Euan?


----------



## Euan Uzami (4 Jan 2009)

whole of uk.
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/uk/uk_forecast_warnings.html?day=2


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Jan 2009)

I mean where are you? Scotland?


----------



## snorri (4 Jan 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> I mean where are you? Scotland?



It's going to be fine in my area, a top wind speed of 9 mph will not cause any rough seas or spray, so no danger of the rigging icing up tomorrow

One does wonder about use of the word "severe".


----------



## Euan Uzami (4 Jan 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> I mean where are you? Scotland?



nope england. east midlands.


----------



## hackbike 666 (4 Jan 2009)

Something about snow sleet or icy roads.


----------



## mickle (5 Jan 2009)

Reckon I'm going to get my Speedy on the road next week! 



Does anyone know a source of 20 X 1 1/8 ice tyres??........


----------



## snapper_37 (5 Jan 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Why do people get so much time off and I dont?



+ 1

3 days off only. A lot of businesses shut down over the 2 weeks I think.

Anyway, was hoping to get back on the back after 4 weeks .. to find 3 inches of snow on top of last nights ice.


----------



## rnscotch (5 Jan 2009)

This morning was my 3rd commute of the year, wiped out on fri morning due to ice so i was very very careful this morning.

As for the weather sites i use the weather underground site as it will be more accurate as there is usually a weather station within 5 miles of your location.


----------



## Downward (5 Jan 2009)

Brrr Snow here - Main Roads ok ish but all the snow stays towards the pavement which is a bit of a bummer and all the side roads are completely white.


----------



## Ranger (5 Jan 2009)

Well, looks like the Met Office were right about the ice up here. I should have taken the car, but not having ridden in 2 weeks and feeling fat meant that common sense didn't prevail.

I got off a pushed the bike for some of the junctions as the front wheel felt like it was sliding in random directions


----------



## levad (5 Jan 2009)

Left home at 5:15 this morning. Roads were all white and most of the way mine was the only wheel track. As long as I could hear the crunch under wheel then I felt OK. I am a bit worried about going home when all the cars have flattened the (almost 5mm thick!) layer of snow. Slow and steady was how I took it this morning but still managed to get wheelspin up one hill.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2009)

Car today - main roads OK, but 1 inch on side roads.


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2009)

I really regret not taking the car this morning. Mr Plax phoned me when he got in to work and told me not to cycle in. Did I listen? Of course not. Result - fell off on ice approx 15mph. I'd have been fine going straight but because it was on a slight bend I hit the deck like a sack of spuds and did an impressive side then stomach slide away from the bike. Thankfully the van behind me was also going slow and stopped as there was a bus waiting for us to both clear the bend before he could have room to go round.

Thanfully no ripped clothing, but my bike is a bit damaged. Preliminary inspection - my right side flight deck gear and brake shifters broken (bits have fallen off), I think it is cosmetic mainly as I could still shift the gears and use the brake. The shifters have moved slightly and the bar tape is scuffed and I've lost the bar cap/plug thing. The rear of the bike appears ok, my side and carradice saddle bag took the brunt. saddle bag is very dirty, and a bit scuffed but not ripped that I could see.

As for me. Well, my thigh hurts like hell. It's red but so far not bruised. Mr Plax will have to give me a lift home I think if it gets any worse. I'm hobbling now. Hopefully the pain will have subsided by home time as I don't want to leave my bike at work overnight even if a potential thief would have to fight off a secirity guard and navigate an icey car park to get to my bike and then try and unlock it. Poor bike would be cold and lonely!


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2009)

Oh comiserations.....


----------



## rnscotch (5 Jan 2009)

I feel your pain mrs plax as i had my own off on fri.. hopefuly as you said it's all just cosmetic damage and i hope you are ok... what struck me on fri was how god damn fast you hit the ground.


----------



## Tharg2007 (5 Jan 2009)

i took car today too


----------



## HLaB (5 Jan 2009)

Ranger said:


> Well, looks like the Met Office were right about the ice up here. I should have taken the car, but not having ridden in 2 weeks and feeling fat meant that common sense didn't prevail.
> 
> I got off a pushed the bike for some of the junctions as the front wheel felt like it was sliding in random directions



I didn't set off til 8 but I was suprised how clear the roads were. I'm not looking forward to tonight's commute though according to the forecast temperatures will fall after dark.


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Jan 2009)

Yeah i really dont like that ice stuff.I see all the comedians are back today.


----------



## goo_mason (5 Jan 2009)

Was just busy saying how surprised I was that it wasn't too cold and there was no ice this morning, when the little miss and I nearly ended up on our backsides. Not every puddle was water - there was quite a bit of hidden ice around. If that's what it did to us walking, and it's to be much colder overnight, then I may just bus it in and use the opportunity to take in some heavy supplies to work....


----------



## palinurus (5 Jan 2009)

Not too bad on the way in, although there was a bit of a headwind. It had snowed a bit overnight, but the only snow I encountered on the road was in the car park at work. The roads I used were wet and not icy. Bit of sleet followed by snow showers- but these didn't start until I arrived at work.


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2009)

goo_mason said:


> *Was just busy saying how surprised I was that it wasn't too cold and there was no ice this morning,* when the little miss and I nearly ended up on our backsides. Not every puddle was water - there was quite a bit of hidden ice around. If that's what it did to us walking, and it's to be much colder overnight, then I may just bus it in and use the opportunity to take in some heavy supplies to work....



That's what got me I think, so I was quite lax about it. Usually the car and garden is covered in frost/ice and it's noticebly chilly out. Car was clear of frost, and when I took the bin out this morning it wasn't that cold. Likewise setting off, the roads were clear and it was warm (for the past few weeks my nose and cheeks have instantly felt like they were going to freeze off). So I was taken by surprise when I hit the floor. 

People at work were commenting how icey the roads were when I managed to hobble in - one lad actually fell off his motorbike, and somebody else saw a BMW had gone down the embankment. It's amazing how quick gossip travels. I've had loads of people coming up to me asking if I'm okay etc.

Got Mr Plax to take me home after work, I'll come back for the bike with the car & rack later I think. At least then I can give the bike a good once over when I get in the house then. Don't fancy cycling home all uphill in the dark with a gammy leg.....


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2009)

rnscotch said:


> I feel your pain mrs plax as i had my own off on fri.. hopefuly as you said it's all just cosmetic damage and i hope you are ok... what struck me on fri was how god damn fast you hit the ground.



Yep, hit the ground before I realised what had happened!

EDIT - my jacket is filthy. I've ordered some nikwash stuff from CRC so homefully it will arrive shortly. Anyone experience of washing waterproofs with a mesh liner? Do you rub some of the wash into the particularly grubby bits first (a bit like you would use a stain remover)?


----------



## LLB (5 Jan 2009)

As long as it is only the weather which is cold and not the climate, we are still not allowed to turn up the gas fire - apparently


----------



## J4CKO (5 Jan 2009)

I got up, saw an inch of Snow and bailed, scared myself the other week with the Land Rover sliding towards me, I suppose my thinking is that if I fall off by making a daft decision to cyclen when I shouldnt, I then may end up hurting myself and precluding myself from cycling when its ok. Also, wasnt convinced the showers wouldnt be frozen. I am itching to get back on it after the break and blow the cobwebs out



Migth have a go if its really snowy, just nip out when its quiet.


----------



## Downward (5 Jan 2009)

Walking is hard enough now.
The snow is compacting and there are patches which are very icy so i have had to walk in the road


----------



## Riding in Circles (5 Jan 2009)

J4CKO said:


> I got up, saw an inch of Snow and bailed, scared myself the other week with the Land Rover sliding towards me,



That is the only worry I have in this weather, being on three wheels I feel very safe in myself but I worry about car drivers sliding into me, I have not had any close calls thus far but it is a constant concern non the less.


----------



## mickle (5 Jan 2009)

LLB said:


> As long as it is only the weather which is cold and not the climate, we are still not allowed to turn up the gas fire - apparently


Never miss an opportunity to bang your lonely drum do you, you slap headed midget.


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Jan 2009)

Sounds like I made the right decision to take the car, though I was gutted not to get in my first commute of the year. When will this bl***y icy weather end?


----------



## snapper_37 (5 Jan 2009)

Snow is well compacted here now, with loads of ridgy slush *yuk*.

With temps of - 6 deg C expected tonight, I definately will be using the car.

I'm with you Helen - getting sick of it now!


----------



## LLB (5 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> Never miss an opportunity to bang your lonely drum do you, you slap headed midget.



How dare you take the piss out of Bald people. MrP will never forgive you


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Jan 2009)

Is it worth investing in some nobbly tyres - would they make a difference?
I realise it's probably harder work cycling but better than no cycling at all which is what I'm doing unless it's an afternoon ride when the roads have de-iced a bit.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2009)

MTB tyres/knobbly ones won't help on ICE - I crashed out 3 times a few years back commuting on my MTB - all on the same journey.

The temps are remaining like this till at least early next week - bugger... might just have to do some spinning classes for a laugh !!! At least my car won't freeze up if I have to use it....


----------



## snapper_37 (5 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> might just have to do some spinning classes for a laugh !!!



Last time I did spin, I certainly wasn't laughing - more like gasping for breath although I tried to make it look like I was having a hoot


----------



## HLaB (5 Jan 2009)

It actually turned out to be not bad and I had very considerate drivers behind me that patiently waited whilst I negotiated rabs, etc. OT I need to by a new rear brake pad and I didn't fancy the cycle to a lbs I just wanted to get home before the temperature dropped any further.


----------



## downfader (5 Jan 2009)

Got up this morning, switched on me light and felt very cold 

Outside was covered in ice again, I went to get the bus today and as I was walking down towards the stop it began snowing. And if it hadnt of been for the gritting on most roads I think it would have laid. Saw on the news this morning infact that the council panicked and sent out the gritters last minute. 

I think I'll be bussing all week now, the weather sounds like its going to hovver around the zero mark for a while


----------



## BentMikey (5 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> Never miss an opportunity to bang your lonely drum do you, you slap headed midget.




Please can't you put him on ignore, because I have, and then I still end up reading his tripe when you quote and answer him.


----------



## andrew-the-tortoise (5 Jan 2009)

Not too bad this morning - just got 10 minutes of blizzard around 6.00am.


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Jan 2009)

Looks like im lucky,the commutes have been great.I notice more cyclists about today though.


----------



## Plax (5 Jan 2009)

I didn't cycle home this evening. My leg is really starting to look spectacular now. Got Mr Plax to take me and the bike home. He is also going to drive me tomorrow too as the way I feel now, I'm in too much pain to try and drive myself. I think a few bottles of lager and a large quantity of chocolate while I roast my feet in front of the fire is in order.


----------



## Euan Uzami (5 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> It actually turned out to be not bad and I had very considerate drivers behind me that patiently waited whilst I negotiated rabs, etc. OT I need to by *a new rear brake pad* and I didn't fancy the cycle to a lbs I just wanted to get home before the temperature dropped any further.



should find them on the same shelf as the spare bubbles for spirit levels and the left handed screwdrivers


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Jan 2009)

Plax said:


> I didn't cycle home this evening. My leg is really starting to look spectacular now. Got Mr Plax to take me and the bike home. He is also going to drive me tomorrow too as the way I feel now, I'm in too much pain to try and drive myself. I think a few bottles of lager and a large quantity of chocolate while I roast my feet in front of the fire is in order.



Gawd I don't like that ice stuff....Get better quickly.


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2009)

Plax get some Hirudoid Cream - it's cracking at dispersing bruising - worked a treat on me after the car driver had me oof ! It's the same as the now discontinued Lasonil.


----------



## hackbike 666 (5 Jan 2009)

Does it soothe the pain foss?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jan 2009)

No, not short term - it brakes down 'blood clots' (e.g. bruises) - for pain I'd recommend lots of beer.....


----------



## mickle (5 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Please can't you put him on ignore, because I have, and then I still end up reading his tripe when you quote and answer him.



You're right of course. My apologies.


----------



## Downward (6 Jan 2009)

-10 when I got in the car up to -5.5 when I got into work.

It should warm up a bit by Wednesday


----------



## hackbike 666 (6 Jan 2009)

Nah they reckon the weekend.


----------



## LLB (6 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> You're right of course. My apologies.



The climate certainly feels colder both summer and winter and has done for a couple of years now - 'An Inconvenient Truth' ?


----------



## Plax (6 Jan 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> Gawd I don't like that ice stuff....Get better quickly.



Ta, feeling a lot better today, but seem to be aching everywhere else!

My bike is f*c*ed though. Had a look last night (and the results encouraged me to drink more beer). The rear mech has been damaged. The chain isn't riding on the cassette properly, and putting it in the lowest gear caused it to jam behind the cassette. I gave up trying to rescue it. There is a funny squeeking coming from the back wheel when rotating. Along with the combined gear/brake shifter smashed at the top. 

I think a trip to the LBS is in order. Might as well get them to check it over and change the cables etc while they are at it. Do you think it is worth replacing the shifter though? That just looks cosmetic - it's a Shimano 105 9 spd flight deck one, and after a quick search last night cost over £100 for a pair. 

Now I fully understand why people have winter bikes. What on earth possessed me to go out on my "new" bike when I have a perfectly good hybrid to wreck is beyond me.


----------



## Plax (6 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> Plax get some Hirudoid Cream - it's cracking at dispersing bruising - worked a treat on me after the car driver had me oof ! It's the same as the now discontinued Lasonil.



Thought you said hemaroid cream then!


----------



## mickle (6 Jan 2009)

Plax said:


> The rear mech has been damaged. The chain isn't riding on the cassette properly, and putting it in the lowest gear caused it to jam behind the cassette. I gave up trying to rescue it. There is a funny squeeking coming from the back wheel when rotating.



Don't know about the squeaking but it's almost certain that your symptoms are the result of your replaceable rear derailer hanger being bent rather than the mech itself.


----------



## Plax (6 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> Don't know about the squeaking but it's almost certain that your symptoms are the result of your replaceable rear derailer hanger being bent rather than the mech itself.



That sounds promising. On the hybrid I managed to straigten the hanger on the rear mech myself. I'm still not quite up to fiddling on my "new" bike though. However being as it is already damaged I doubt I could do much worse.


----------



## mickle (6 Jan 2009)

Being a sacrificial component they are s'posed to be weak, often too flimsy imo. 

You can bend most aluminum hangers once. Bend it twice (by straightening it back) and it will be severely weakened.

Buy a new one, not worth the risk of having your mech end up in the wheel.


----------



## Plax (6 Jan 2009)

mickle said:


> Being a sacrificial component they are s'posed to be weak, often too flimsy imo.
> 
> You can bend most aluminum hangers once. Bend it twice (by straightening it back) and it will be severely weakened.
> 
> Buy a new one, not worth the risk of having your mech end up in the wheel.



Too true, I think it is probably worth me taking it to the LBS anyway. I know I can do basic stuff myself, but I don't know if I'm experienced enough to know if things like the hub, BB etc are knackered.


----------



## Plax (8 Jan 2009)

Ok, just thought I'd update you all. I'm sure you all *really* want to know.
Took bike to LBS Tues eve. They just called to say the bike is ready to collect. The back wheel was out of true and the hanger was bent (as Mickle correctly diagnosed). They have fixed that and checked the bike over. I also asked them to change the brake pads while they were at it as the front one in particular was worn right down. 

So they did all that and it has come to a princely sum of £30. Lot cheaper than I thought. Hopefully everything will be fine when I collect after work. 

I'll change the bar tape myself eventually as that is scuffed, and I shall just have to put up with the cosmetic damage to the right shifter. Is it easy to change bar tape yourself?

As for my leg, I have a spectacular bruise. It's massive and has gone a really nice purple. Mr Plax said I should go to the Drs to get it looked at, but I've told him not to be such a worrier. It doesn't really hurt anymore unless you poke it and I've stopped aching everywhere else.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (8 Jan 2009)

Glad to hear you and your bike are on the mend!!


----------



## Downward (8 Jan 2009)

Weathers warmed over the last 24 hours but will freeze tonight and the roads are wet.
Got in 1 day this year at least !


----------



## J4CKO (8 Jan 2009)

Yep, was foggy both ways, icy as well on the way back, no fun whatsover, at least with ice you can see it normally, with the Fog you get that uneasy feeling like descending through cloud in a plane, you know its there but cant see it, can feel it though !

Drivers were being nice though.


----------



## levad (9 Jan 2009)

Just been out to check the weather. Freezing fog and the road is icy. I guess the damp yesterday hasn't helped. Anyway, in the car for the first time this year 

I thought summer had arrived yesterday as the temperature did not drop below 1C on the way home 

Got an hour to kill now before I have to leave.


----------



## goo_mason (9 Jan 2009)

One of those mornings here where there's frost so thick that it's like a coating of snow ! Had to get off and walk a few times this morning, though only on the downhills with tight hairpins at the bottom.

Ice & frost is weird though - I can cycle down a street where the cars are completely iced up and the road's got a thick frosty coating, then I turn the corner and the cars are ice & frost-free and the road's just wet. Turn the next corner and it's back to winter wonderland again !


----------



## Tharg2007 (9 Jan 2009)

chilly here in manchester but not freezing, valve went on my geared bike so reluctantly took the bob jackson out, loked a bit damp and had no mudguards but had no choice. Turned out to be a good move as it was dry enough and the ride in was very comfy on the vigorelli. Hope ride back is as water free.


----------



## 4F (9 Jan 2009)

Hmmmm not been on the bike yet this year. I don't do ice and given that I have had free use of a car over the last 3 weeks then it will be next weekend before I start again. The first 6 miles of my commute are all narrow country lanes and I worry more about being hit by a car that has lost control rather than going arse over tit. hohum


----------



## Unkraut (9 Jan 2009)

Coldest so far today, and my commute was at minus 13.4C. It has not got above freezing for several days now, and there is powdery snow everywhere. Most of the road and even cycle tracks are clear, and what hasn't been cleared is packed down hard and reasonably easy to cycle on with due care. Just about managed to keep warm with extra fleece lining to jacket and thickest tights under the bib longs, though my feet have only just warmed up after a couple of hours! My record was a couple fo degrees colder than this, and I am curious to see if I could only once perhaps be a real icebiker and manage say under minus 18C.
After that, it can gladly warm up again, as putting on all the layers seems to be taking longer than the actual ride (7 miles).


----------



## silverbow (9 Jan 2009)

Cycled between woodbridge and rendlesham, suffolk this morning - freezing fog and heavy frost - temp v.cold. The fields looked great though - like a scene form the Lion, witch and wardrobe unfortunatley I didn't have the camera. Hopefully the weather will be the same tomorrow (yes I did just say that, it is saturday so most others won't be communting) and I can get a couple of good pics. I'm on an old USAF base and the fog hangs here, visiablity about 20 metres.


----------



## Downward (13 Jan 2009)

Tonight it was damp, dark not too cold. Was in a hurry as meeting wife in town so speeded off.
The weather seemed to really turn and by the time I got there it was freezing. An hour later in no gloves and just shorts the mile home was freezing.

On the plus side all that rushing meant I got home 3 mins quicker overall than my previous best time done in the summer.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2009)

Shorts ....... no gloves....are you nuts !!! You'll do no good to tendons, joints, muscles not keeping them warm...


----------



## Tharg2007 (13 Jan 2009)

i wear shorts, nowt wrong with it, if it gets cold though some knee warmers for the joints help


----------



## Downward (13 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> Shorts ....... no gloves....are you nuts !!! You'll do no good to tendons, joints, muscles not keeping them warm...



It was about 7 degrees ish when I left but after leaving town 1 1/2 hours later I think it must have been about 2 degree's !

Only decided to meet the Wife in Town at the last minute else I would have been home and warm. I did do that last 1.4 miles in about 6 minutes though and that included a short uphill jaunt !


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> Shorts ....... no gloves....are you nuts !!! You'll do no good to tendons, joints, muscles not keeping them warm...



After this winter and with my commute taking 5 minutes longer im now tempted to get some tights  and ditch the shorts and short sleeve in freezing weather.It may look tough but im beginning to think it's unnecessary.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2009)

7c......that's still too cold....

As a wee club rider..... I was always told.....shorts only when racing or when the tarmac starts melting......

I hate cold legs......warm legs = more speed...... more blood in muscle rather than keeping the skin warm.....


----------



## marinyork (13 Jan 2009)

I thought it was pleasant out in the late evening both of the last two nights.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jan 2009)

I reckon listen to fossyant, he knows what he talks of.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Jan 2009)

Agreed with BM for once.


----------



## fossyant (13 Jan 2009)

Wahhey

TBH, anything under about 3c is my thermal bibs - they have a windproof bit over the thigh and knee - nothing worse than cold legs fellas (and gals) ...keep those legs at optimum temps. It's your back that will act like a radiator if your body get's too hot.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Jan 2009)

Yes I learn't a lot this winter.

Always learning about cycling,next I'll be riding primary.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Jan 2009)

I'm in roubaix biblongs under 8 or 10 degrees celcius, but then I feel the cold very easily. Bit short on natural insulation I am.


----------



## hackbike 666 (13 Jan 2009)

You are probably not as overweight as me.


----------



## Downward (17 Jan 2009)

Seems a nice night out there currently - Gales and Rain


----------



## HLaB (17 Jan 2009)

Downward said:


> Seems a nice night out there currently - Gales and Rain


It was very nice here til about 1/4 to 4pm, It very quickly turned horrible Gales and Rain); I think I'm cleaning the bike tomorrow .


----------



## Plax (17 Jan 2009)

It's horrible here. I nearly lost my car door today to an errant gust of wind, and nearly got blown away myself shortly afterwards. Glad I never ventured out on the bike - slipping on ice is more than enough offs for one month, don't want to get blown over too!


----------



## hackbike 666 (17 Jan 2009)

Downward said:


> Seems a nice night out there currently - Gales and Rain



Just got back from today's episode of gutter hugging and knocking down pedestrians and I noticed that the wind has picked up tonight.I wonder if it's going to be like that on my 5th consecutive commute tomorrow.


----------



## Ranger (18 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> It was very nice here til about 1/4 to 4pm, It very quickly turned horrible Gales and Rain); I think I'm cleaning the bike tomorrow .



I must admit it was quite interesting getting home last night, desperately trying not to swerve too far across the road when a side wind caught me.

The best bit was the tail wind across the Forth Road Bridge, accelerating on the uphill section without pedalling, it felt like someone was giving you a huge push in the back every time a gust hit


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Jan 2009)

Low visibility rubbish bags were trying to cross the road last night.Managed to throw one of the offenders onto the pavement.


----------



## Niall McL (18 Jan 2009)

Just started snowing in Glasgow. Think it's going to be the car for work today!!!!


----------



## Plax (18 Jan 2009)

Apparently they recorded 93mph winds on one of my favourite routes - madness!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7835170.stm


----------



## Downward (18 Jan 2009)

There was a weather warning issued Friday for Snow here Monday and Tuesday but the forecast is now Rain Monday morning and sunny Tuesday !


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (18 Jan 2009)

Buggeration!!!

I'm off on annual leave for the next week and this bloody weather is going to put the kybosh on any training I intended doing!!!



Mind you, weather forecasts = prostitutes knickers.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2009)

Plax said:


> Apparently they recorded 93mph winds on one of my favourite routes - madness!
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/7835170.stm



Were you cycling it at the time


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Jan 2009)

Well got through the fifth day of gutter hugging,sixth day tommorow and an early gutter hugging commute.

The early morning weekend commutes are worse though.


----------



## Plax (18 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> Were you cycling it at the time




Thankfully not, I'm taking it easy after my last fall on the ice. Went on the running machine a couple of days ago and felt the need to stop after about 40 mins as my leg started to hurt and felt like something was running down it.
There was nothing there but the original impact site felt quite hard again and although my bruise seems to be fading in the original location and no longer hurts, it has spidered further down my leg towards my knee, and that bit now hurts. So I have stopped doing any exercise until it improves somewhat. Otherwise I probably would have been blown away!


----------



## Tharg2007 (18 Jan 2009)

hmm, wonder if the rain will be gone by 8am tomorrow morning in manchester, wouldnt mind taking the nice bike out.


----------



## hackbike 666 (19 Jan 2009)

Looks ok at the moment.H.T.H


----------



## HLaB (19 Jan 2009)

All doom and gloom was forecast for here this morning (heavy snow and gales) but its actually turned out not bad (dry and bright), there is a bit of a wind but nothing like what was forecast. Its been the same every day over the weekend if you believed the forecast you would never leave the door.


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Jan 2009)

HLaB said:


> All doom and gloom was forecast for here this morning (heavy snow and gales) but its actually turned out not bad (dry and bright), there is a bit of a wind but nothing like what was forecast. Its been the same every day over the weekend if you believed the forecast you would never leave the door.



Dry and bright? It's raining hard here. Didn't stop me cycling in though


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2009)

The forecasts have been so inaccurate recently.....

Sunday was fine, depite a horrendous forecast, heavy snow last night, nope - a little rain overnight, dry and breezy this morning, slightly damp roads....

Met Office says 1cm of snow this morning, then dry...what..computers have gone on the blink..Met Check's not much better....


----------



## magnatom (19 Jan 2009)

The weather forecasts have been pretty poor recently, although metcheck did explain that the weather is difficult to predict at the moment (i.e. where the snow will fall). 

This morning it was just a deluge of rain.... a normal Glasgow Monday morning!


----------



## Unkraut (19 Jan 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> It's raining hard here. Didn't stop me cycling in though



Well we are out of the extreme cold temperatures here, snow has almost gone, only a bit of light drizzle at the moment. So .... I wimped out and came in by car today!! I'll try and do better tomorrow.


----------



## HelenD123 (19 Jan 2009)

It's now snowing here!


----------



## HLaB (19 Jan 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> It's now snowing here!


After that dry bight start its turned to heavy snow now.


----------



## hackbike 666 (19 Jan 2009)

I got soaked and so did my cotton socks.


----------



## chris667 (19 Jan 2009)

I should have been touring in France this month, but my awful flu has kept me indoors all month. How I wish I could be contributing to this thread.


----------



## magnatom (19 Jan 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> I got soaked and so did my cotton socks.




Awww, bless you little cotton socks!


----------



## Plax (19 Jan 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> It's now snowing here!



And here! The wind seems to have died down a bit now too. Bargain. Unfortunately just before it started snowing it was blowing a gale and raining, then blowing a gail and hailing. So the snow isn't going to stick as the ground's too wet .


----------



## hackbike 666 (19 Jan 2009)

magnatom said:


> Awww, bless you little cotton socks!



Great saying.



chris667 said:


> I should have been touring in France this month, but my awful flu has kept me indoors all month. How I wish I could be contributing to this thread.



Im sure you are.


----------



## Downward (19 Jan 2009)

Jeez it was cold and windy this evening.
Had to stop as my ears were freezing and put on the buff.
Happy days - Got in and 5 mins later was sleeting.


----------



## Unkraut (20 Jan 2009)

I said I would do better today as it is somewhat warmer (though not warm), so put all the gear on, opened the garage door, and behold! the front tyre had a distinct lack of air in it. My life will never be the same again.


----------



## BentMikey (20 Jan 2009)

Well I hope you fixed it and rode in anyway!


----------



## Cubist (20 Jan 2009)

Landrover for me this morning!


----------



## fossyant (20 Jan 2009)

Snow missed us - just by about a mile....

The side roads were ice rinks - slippy under foot, so walked to the main A rode - I doubt they had been gritted, so took it easy.....I even got passed ....bahhh...that just doesn't happen....... all bets were off this morning !!!!


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2009)

Not bad the last week or so.....but

Metcheck has issued a Weather Watch for early next week - heavy snow and getting cold.....make the most of the relatively warm weather today !!!


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> Not bad the last week or so.....but
> 
> Metcheck has issued a Weather Watch for early next week - heavy snow and getting cold.....make the most of the relatively warm weather today !!!



yes will do, took the jackson out again for a commuting run today, part of me says I shouldn't use it to run the gauntlet and part of me says sod it cos its so nice


----------



## Downward (31 Jan 2009)

Whats everyone thinking about Monday's Forecast of Snow ?


----------



## HLaB (31 Jan 2009)

Downward said:


> Whats everyone thinking about Monday's Forecast of Snow ?


Giving the unreliability of recent forecasts I'll wait till Monday before making my mind up.


----------



## Tarbo (31 Jan 2009)

*Weather*

We were due to take the road bikes out this morning, but having seen the weather report, decided last night to change plan and take the mountain bikes out. Glad we did in the end...... bloody cold ! 

However, got no choice during the week, got to use my bike for the daily commute. Just a matter of wrapping up warm and taking my time.


----------



## Downward (31 Jan 2009)

Is it me or does it always seem to snow on Sunday night/Monday morning ?


----------

